
California accuses Cisco of job discrimination based on Indian employee's caste - happy-go-lucky
https://in.reuters.com/article/cisco-lawsuit/california-accuses-cisco-of-job-discrimination-based-on-indian-employees-caste-idINKBN24241B
======
duxup
Previous thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23697083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23697083)

